# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Автосборщики бонусов

## SDA

Как известно в интернете существуют много сайтов дающие бонусы за их посещения или регистрацию. Это законно. Таким методом поднимается посещаемость сайта. Конечно тяжело на каждом сайте вводить свой WMR или WMZ-кошелек, вписывать контрольный текст с картинки, и все это ради пару копеек. Опираясь на это, некоторые мошенники придумали якобы "автосборщики бонусов", которые автоматически собирают бонусы с сайтов. Притом достаточно просто один раз ввести номер своего кошелька и запустить сбор. На самом деле, все эти автосборщики бонусов - лохотроны. Работающих автосборщиков, собирающих обещанные десятки, а то и сотни долларов - не бывает! Мошенники идут на многие уловки, чтобы пользователь поверил в работоспособность своей программы. Многие сайты автосборщиков, выполнены в красивом стиле. Некоторые из них располагаются даже на платном хостинге, что может вызвать доверие. Так же на многих сайтах и форумах можно найти положительные отзывы якобы от пользователей, которые купили эти программы. На самом деле эти сообщения сами мошенники оставили, чтобы убедить Вас в работе своей программы. Все программы, которые предлагают авторы для сбора бонусов, на самом деле либо трояны, либо простые программы эмитирующие работу, за которые надо платить. К сожалению, очень много людей купились на эти уловки.
Далее мы более подробно расскажем о самых распространеных автосборщиках.


Bonus 1.5 - наверное один самых известных автосборщиков. Его автор очень хорошо потрудился, чтобы разрекламировать свой продукт во всем интернете. Неоднократно создавал сайты на narod.ru, где выкладывал свой сборщик с подробным описанием и бесплатным скачиванием. Только вот для работы программы, необходимо было получить регистрационный код, который стоит 2-10WMZ. Очень много людей купились на этот лохотрон и заплатили. Вот только ключ они так до сих пор и не получили. К счастью, эта программа не троян. Да и вообще она ничего не делает, тем более и не собирает никаких денег. Написана программа на Делфи 5. И притом единственное, что сделано это дизайн программы, кнопка старта и окно активации. Больше в коде программы ничего нет.


Avtobonus - очередной автосборщик-лохотрон. Автора этой программы удалось найти. Наверняка его уже обвинили в мошенничестве, которое в соответствии с Уголовным Кодексом РФ является уголовно наказуемым деянием (ст. 159 УК РФ). Теперь о самой программе. Автор ее сделал бесплатной для скачивания и никакой регистрации. Просто запускаешь сбор бонусов и ждешь некоторое время. Вот только сбор бонусов происходит, даже при выключенном интернете. А по завершению, выскакивает сообщение "Вы собрали бонусов на сумму 12$ , они хранятся на нашем сервере , что бы их получить вышлете нам 2$ ". Естественно программа никаких бонусов не собрала, она просто эмитировала работу. К счастью, программа не является трояном и функциональностью, больше напоминает обычный секундомер. Она очень похожа на Bonus 1.5, только с более красивым дизайном.


Earnings 1.7(1. :Cool:  - программа написана тем же автором, что и Avtobonus. Поэтому принцип у нее такой же: эмулирует сбор бонусов, а в конце сбора просит заплатить автору 2$. Вот только эта программа не безопасна. Внутри нее есть вредоносный код, который изменяет некоторые системные настройки в операционной системе, после чего множество сайтов не будут работать на компьютере жертвы. В основном эти сайты посвящены борьбе с лохотронщиками.


Swmzr - автор программы распространяет ее только платно. Либо за скачку программы просит пару долларов, либо выкладывает запороленный архив. И естественно за ключ от архива надо платить. Если заплатить автору, то всеравно никогда не дождетесь никакого ответа от него. А сама программа из себя ничего не представляет, тем более никаких бонусов она не собирает.


G.Bonus - программа якобы собирает бонусы с западных сайтов-казино. Программа платная, хотя можно найти и бесплатную версию. Сама программа эмитирует сбор бонусов, хотя на самом деле она активно лезит по реферральным ссылкам, которые прописаны в ее базе. И естественно никаких бонусов она не собирает. Некоторые антивирусы палят ее как not-virus:Hoax.Win32.GoldFake.b. Это не вирус, а обычная программа шутка или "муляж". Хотя, говорят, что эта программа иногда способна конкретно подвесить Windows.


E-Gold - автор этой программы обещает собирать бонусы на сумму в 20$ за день. Поначалу, эта программа распространялась только платно. Видимо, клиентов было очень мало, тогда автор решил сделать ее бесплатной. Принцип работы ее, как и у всех остальных автосборщиков бонусов. Она просто эмитирует работу, а в конце просит выслать несколько WMZ на кошелек автору, чтобы забрать собранные деньги. Конечно же никакие бонусы она не собирает и никаких денег вы не получите после отправки $ автору. Более того, эта программа троян.


Hyper Bonus Client v3.0 - простенькая программа, снова написанная на Делфи. Простым дизайном с жудкой фоткой по середине. Принцип работы такой же как и везде: бесплатно скачиваете программу, запускаете, якобы собираете бонусы, а в конце процесса выходит сообщения, что надо положить 2 WMZ автору, чтобы забрать свои собранные деньги. Автор-мошенник еще зачем-то выпустил обновление к нему. Программа является к тому же еще и трояном. Есть предположение, что эта программа ворует пароли из системы жертвы и пересылает их автору-мошеннику.


QuickWM 1.0.3 - бесплатно скачивается, но для запуска нужен регистрационный код, который стоит 2 WMZ. После оплаты, автор действительно дает рабочий ключ к программе, но вот только программа никакие бонусы не собирает. Для зарегестрировавшихся, автор еще сделал возможность обновлять базу автосборщика. Троян ли это и вообще, что делает эта программа, пока неизвестно, но ясно точно - бонусы она не собирает.


Run-money 1.2 - небольшая программка. Чтобы ее запустить, надо ввести регистрационный ключ, который стоит 3 WMZ. Издатель тот же, что и QuickWM 1.0.3, поэтому все ее функции точно такие же как и там. Вирусов не обнаружено, но есть вероятность того, что программа способна повредить системе.


G-Bucks 1.0.3 - простенькая программа-шутка. Распространяется бесплатно, никаких регистрационных ключей не надо. Работает даже при отключенном интернете. И конечно же никаких бонусов не собирает. Вирусов не обнаружено. Так и не ясно зачем автор ее создал, ибо выгоды от нее никакой, разве что только она может воровать пароли с компьютера жертвы, но это еще не доказано.


CashMaker 1.0 - почти тоже самое, что и G-Bucks 1.0.3. Никаких бонусов не собирает.


СGMoney 1.2 - тоже подобие G-Bucks 1.0.3


WebBonus 2.0 - неплохо реализованная программа. Работает только при включеном интернете. Автор обещает заработки выше $100 в день. Чтобы ее запустить, надо зарегестрироваться, а стоит это 2.5 WMZ. После регистрации она начинает работать и по окончанию сбора денег, выходит сообщение о том, что надо еще заплатить 2.75 WMZ автору, чтобы забрать собранные деньги. Естественно, после оплаты этой суммы, никакие деньги не придут. Более того, программа распространяется в архиве rar, внутри которого есть файл Registered_(Z212718930827).exe, зараженный трояном Win32:Agent-KPO [Trj]


Teller 2.0 - чистой воды троян. Сканирует винчестер на наличие файлов с паролями, в том числе и от WebMoney и отправляет содержимое автору. Конкретно портит систему. Притом стоит это чудо 40 MWZ


RGstar v1.1 - сборщик E-Gold бонусов. Эмитирует сбор бонусов. Работает даже при выключеном интернете. Наличие вирусов не подтверждено.


Picker-wmz 0.1 - интересная програмка. Интересна она тем, что работает через файл autorun.inf прям как игры на CD-диске. Программа платная. Стоит она 0.5 WMZ. Естественно бонусы не собирает. Вирусы не обнаружены.


Send Gold Pro v 2.0 - якобы сборщик E-Gold бонусов. Распростроняется бесплатно. В архиве лежит самый настоящий троян Trojan.PWS.Banker.5861, с интересной системой защиты. Когда он на компьютере, довольно часто бывает, что его физически удалить нельзя. Антивирусы же при попытке вылечить или удалить его, просто зависают. Этот троян пересылает конфиденциальные даны с компьютера жертвы своему автору.


Easy wmz 1.0 - очередной сборщик бонусов. Не работает. Единственное, что он делает, так только эмитирует сбор бонусов. Распространяется бесплатно. Вирусов нету, но в программа содержит вредоносный код, который может повредить всю систему. К счастью, эта программа не так сильно распространилась в интернете.


Seven - интересная программа. Это не троян и бонусы она не собирает. Здесь довольно хитрый метод выуживания денег. Программа покупается за пару центов и продается другим пользователям. Автор получает кругленькую сумму от перепродажи. Подобные программы относятся к сетевым пирамидам. Естествено, от нее Вы ничего не получите.


The Financial project 4x4 - тоже самое, что и Seven. Сетевая пирамида.


0.10 WMR - программа с простым и неожиданным названием. Опираясь на это название, можно догадаться, что программа может собирать 10 копеек в сутки. Более, чем похоже на правду. Первоначально, раньше так и было. Первая версия ее, действительно собирала бонусы с сайтов и отправляла сумму на введеный номер кошелька. Но через некоторое время, автор сменил на другую версию. И теперь при сборе бонусов, все деньги уходят именно только на кошелек автора. Программа не содержит в себе вирусов.


TNS Fast money 2.0 - лже-сборщик бонусов. Очень похож дизайном на все остальные подобные программы. Бонусов не собирает. Сам файл заражен трояном Trojan.DownLoader.48972, от которого сложно избавиться. Этот троян скачивает из интернета множество других вирусов и не заметно запускает их на Вашем компьютере.


E-Gold Collector Classic - очередной лохотрон. На многих сайтах можно найти его рекламу, притом сумма, которую он должен собирать варьируется от $5 до $200. Хотя сама программа стоит $1-5. Автор хорошо постарался оставить огромное количество положительных отзывов на форумах о своем продукте. Программа бонусы не собирает. А лишь лезет на некоторые сайты, которые раздачей бонусов не занимаются. Вирусы не найдены, но всеравно есть вероятность вредоносного действия программы.


AutoEarn v4 - сборщик E-Gold бонусов. Для работы, необходимо зарегестрировать ее, и конечно же это платно. Стоит это $2-4 . После оплаты код активации не приходит. В коде программы нету ничего, кроме как самого интерфейса и функций нескольких кнопок. Тем более она не работает вообще ни с чем и уж тем более не собирает бонусы.


Автосборщик бонусов "Медведь" - автосборщик E-Gold бонусов. Автор продает программу за 2 WMZ. Уверяет что бесплатно будет давать обновления к ней. Переживает о свободном месте на ящике у нас, куда он мол кинет свой сборщик. Вот только, если заплатить, то никакого сборщика всеравно не получите. Да и вообще по всей видимости этого сборщика не существует.


nBxod 1.75 - Еще один лохотрон. Вроде как рание версии были платные, а последняя содержит в себе троян Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Zlob . Этот вирус устанавливается в систему Windows и активно качает другие вирусы из интернета. Хорошо внедряется в браузер и управляет им.


Rublik - еще очень давно вышла программа, которая помогала собирать денежные бонусы с одноименного сайта. В след за ней появилась куча других программ под этим же названием. Эти программы были платные или содержали в себе целый зоопарк всяческих вирусов. Настоящий этот сборщик автор предлагает бесплатно.


Авторублик 1,2,3 (авторубль) - в интернете можно найти как платную версию, так и бесплатную. Автор уверяет, что программа собирает от 0.16 до 400 WMR (как большой разброс). На самом деле она бонусы не собирает. Вредоносное действие не подтверждено.


AutoWMR - поначалу эта программа собирала с нескольких сайтов бонусы по 3-5 копеек за сутки. Но вскоре эти сайты отключили раздачу бонусов у себя и программа стала не нужной. После этого, некоторые умельцы, создали программы на подобии той. И начали просить за нее деньги. Вот только эти программы уже бонусы не собирали. Так что, в данный момент любая программа с названием AutoWMR считается лохотроном. Вредоносное действие не подтверждено.


BelkinBonus - очередной развод. Автор обещает каждый день сбор до $70. Распространяется бесплатно. Вирусов не обнаружено. Есть вероятность того, что программа похищает некоторые файлы с паролями в системе.


FreeMoney - еще один автосборщик, который не работает. Вместо сбора бонусов, он делает кое-что другое. Исполняемый файл заражен вирусом Flooder.Win32.VB.bl. Который является спамерским вирусом. Он замусоривает весть канал интернета бесконечными пакетами. Особо хорошо получается мусорить на IRC каналах.


Easy Money v1.1 - программа для игры в рулетку в одном из казино. Якобы с помощью этой программы можно срывать большие деньги в играх. Но на самом деле ничего подобного не происходит. Вирусов не обнаружено. Действие программы до конца не изучено. Многие распространяют эту программу платно и дают ей название автосборщика бонусов.


Crack E-Gold - автосборщик E-Gold бонусов. Распространяется бесплатно в архиве, но архив запоролен. Чтобы получить пароль - надо заплатить автору 2 WMZ. После оплаты дает рабочий пароль от архива. Вот только сборщик бонусы не собирает. Вирусов не обнаружено.


PowerWZM - очередная программа-пирамида. Автор обещает заработать на ней космическую сумму аж в $250 000. Для ее работы необходимо заплатить автору. Естественно никакой прибыли она не приносит. Вирусов не обнаружено.


BabyGold - сборщик бонусов с порно-сайтов. Бесплатная программа. Бонусы не собирает. Вирусы не обнаружены.


Art Soft Company - программа сделана на западе для сборов E-Gold бонусов. Распространяется платно. Бонусы не собирает. Вирусов не обнаружено.

Смотрите, не попадитесь!!

softez.org

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

> Swmzr - автор программы распространяет ее только платно. Либо за скачку программы просит пару долларов, либо выкладывает запороленный архив. И естественно за ключ от архива надо платить. Если заплатить автору, то всеравно никогда не дождетесь никакого ответа от него. А сама программа из себя ничего не представляет, тем более никаких бонусов она не собирает.


ага! значит все-таки кому-то удалось ее скачать или открыть запароленный архив :Smiley: 
Т.к там мог быть вообще документ тхт, переименованный в ехе. 
Или это было только предположение, сделанное чтобы не выбиваться из общей колеи написания данной статьи.
Отдельно по сборщикам бонусов - чисто в теории такое накодить можно, но большую базу собрать таких сайтов достаточно сложно, да и зарабатывать через такую программу выйдет не десятки баксов, а копеек 50 в день в лучшем случае :Smiley:

----------


## valho

Если встречаются бесплатные, то там тоже не пойми что могут всунуть, сегодня нормально, завтра какую нить бяку...

----------


## priv8v

> Если встречаются бесплатные, то там тоже не пойми что могут всунуть, сегодня нормально, завтра какую нить бяку...


это вполне естественно...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Авторублик 1,2,3 (авторубль) - в интернете можно найти как платную версию, так и бесплатную. Автор уверяет, что программа собирает от 0.16 до 400 WMR (как большой разброс). На самом деле она бонусы не собирает. Вредоносное действие не подтверждено.


о) мне его как раз спамом закинули.... щас подсуну нашим экспертам на анализ
эх... не закину.... ссылочка уже не активна((

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> ага! значит все-таки кому-то удалось ее скачать или открыть запароленный архив
> ... да и зарабатывать через такую программу выйдет не десятки баксов, а копеек 50 в день в лучшем случае


Вы абсолютно правы!  :Smiley:

----------

